# What is a good Turkey Gun for a fair price



## Two Bucks (Jan 8, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions on buying a new gun for turkey hunting. I am not a rich man, but I don't want junk if that makes sense. Most of my shots should be around 30 to 40 yards of open shooting. Thanks for any and all suggestions.

Backwater


----------



## Gun Guru (Jan 8, 2013)

Get yourself a Remington 870. You won't go wrong.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 8, 2013)

x2 870 i picked one up for 125.  had to buy extra chokes for it.


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 8, 2013)

benelli nova. rem 870, moss 500.

basically any 12 gauge you can afford!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 8, 2013)

I like semi, but that's not often in the budget. 

What to look for:
Barrel will accept different chokes.
Sights your comfortable with.

Other cost to factor:
Turkey choke.
Turkey loads.
Neither are cheap.

Other than those points, pick your poison. 12 or 20, pump single or semi. They'll all kill.


----------



## UGABuckeye (Jan 9, 2013)

Remington 870 12ga. 3" or 3.5" with a 26" barrel 

Great all around gun that will never quit.  Use it for turkey/duck/deer.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 13, 2013)

you need  12 gauge with atleast.3" magnum with chokes and its helpful if its camo. to me any gun will do


----------



## SouthGaBoneCollector (Jan 15, 2013)

Rem 870 or Benille Black Eagle II   Both have available 3 or 3 and a half inch chamber. Great all around guns . Just depends on your preference but these are the best IMHO


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2013)

Remington 870. Most popular shotgun in the world for good reason.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm still shooting a Mossberg I bought in 1991 for 200 bucks in original realtree. Choke and shot choice are much more important. 870 is ideal.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 15, 2013)

Got an 870 on New Years day in 12ga with 28in barrel, I plan on getting a Jellyhead choke, sling studs and a claw sling. Less than 400$ total(my gun was used 250$)
I also have a mossberg 535 camo, patterned ok but it has to be broken in. I love the feel and handling of the 870 and its cheaper. Only thing that I like better about Mossberg is the bolt lock release lever location, but who cares about that


----------



## Mistrfish (Jan 17, 2013)

Dont really need 3" I killed a lot of birds with 2 3/4, just limits the distance you can shoot. Killed my first bird with a 20 gauge at 25 yards.
 I have a  Win 12 gauge that shoots 3" and screw in choke that Ive used for the last 20 years and I kill them out to 40 yards. The 20 gauge is a Rem 870 so like the others have said you cant go wrong with a 870.


----------



## flhunter82 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sports academy has the mossberg turkey thug, fully rigged and ready for $279


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 17, 2013)

870 probably the most reliable gun for the money. But get you a lead sled to pattern it with and maybe some dental insurance cause it will jar your teeth loose, them turkey loads don't play around!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 17, 2013)

X2 on the turkey thug!


----------



## JohnK (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the 835 Mossberg's. I bought them used for 250 -300 and they would probably bring that today. So I figure they are basically free. 
That's a price I can live with. Camo, ported, sling, light weight, what's not to like?


----------



## ehunt (Jan 20, 2013)

8          7              d=   870


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Mossberg 500*

I have a Mossberg 500A 12 gauge. They are relatively inexpensive and very durable. Mine is from the late 80's and has never let me down. It has already been said that the proper choke tube and shotshell combination are paramount. 870, Benelli, Stoeger, are all good guns. Its mostly a matter of what you like and how much you are comfortable spending.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 23, 2013)

If I had a very limited budget and wanted to get into turkey hunting. I would find a used single shot that would shoot 3" shells. I would then send it to Sumtoy and have William put a turkey choke in it. The budget should be under 200 and have turkey killing machine,


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 23, 2013)

Browning pump.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Remington 870 Magnum (3"), Lohman Ventilator choke tube (about $20 online), Hevi-Shot 3" 2-oz Magnum Blend 5,6,7's.  If $5 per shell ammo is out of the budget, Winchester Extended Range lead 6's are about $2 each and shoot great for most people.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

I vote for the 870.  I'm currently setting one up for the spring.  21" barrel, .660 primos jellyhead, Williams slugger fiber optic sights.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2013)

Mossberg or Rem 870.

However, I shot my first turkey with a $97 20 gauge single shot.

Yep, he died.


----------



## doates (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a mossberg 935 ulti -mag. I like it alot.


----------



## Uncle Nicky (Jan 25, 2013)

Remington 870 or Mossberg 535 or 835. All made in America.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jan 27, 2013)

h&r pardner pump 179.99 at Walmart. excellent shotgun, 90% of it's components are remington 870 cloned.


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 30, 2013)

dixiecutter said:


> you need  12 gauge with atleast.3" magnum with chokes and its helpful if its camo. to me any gun will do



It's easier to get a 12 gauge set up, but 20 gauges with the proper choke/shells are great turkey guns.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Feb 15, 2013)

Curtis-UGA said:


> It's easier to get a 12 gauge set up, but 20 gauges with the proper choke/shells are great turkey guns.



I have a Mossberg 500, but I perfer to hunt with my 870 20ga. I'm good out to 50 yds. with my Jeb's chocke and Hevi 13 #7's....You don't have to have a 12 ga...


----------



## ashleyjohn (Jul 4, 2013)

backwaterhere said:


> I am looking for suggestions on buying a new gun for turkey hunting. I am not a rich man, but I don't want junk if that makes sense. Most of my shots should be around 30 to 40 yards of open shooting. Thanks for any and all suggestions.
> 
> Backwater



I use a Mossberg 835 with a turkey choke... and have had pretty good luck with it.  Go for it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

Mossberg or Remmy are both excellent guns for the money, but don't rule out single-shots either. There is no telling how many bazillions of turkeys have been killed in these mountains over the years with old single shot H&R or Stevens shotguns with no fancy chokes, and regular old cheap 2 3/4" shotgun shells that didn't even have a picture of a turkey on the box.  I have an old, beat-up Iver-Johnson single shot 16 gauge that belonged to my great grandpa and grandpa-it's probably caused the death of lord knows how many turkeys and other critters over its career. 

Some of the best turkey hunters out there lived and died before turkey hunting became popular and all the fancy gear came along, and they still killed lots of turkeys back when there weren't nearly as many turkeys as there are now. A good hunter with a mediocre gun will beat a sorry hunter with the best gun you can buy every time.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree with NCHILLBILLY on the old single shots! Makes for a better hunter with only 1 shot, like Muzzleloading. Even MORE fun if you re-load your own "turkey load". I hand load 4 1/2 DRAMS 2ffg black powder in a 3" 12 ga hull and shoot and use a H&R 12 ga with a 32" barrel and it is awesome. Takes me back 60+ years when I was a kid and only had a single shot .22 rifle and an old single shot 12 ga shotgun!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Remington 870 12 gauge with a jelly head choke and good shells is most efficient way to go IMO.


----------

